# ASUS P5Q Pro und Windows 7



## ImperialTW (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hab grad Windows 7 gekauft, und auch ne neue Festplatte. Also hab ich gleich Win 7 installiert. Alles prima. Nur wenn ich jetzt die Treiber cd meines Mainboards (asus p5q pro) einlege steht, die cd unterstützt nicht das betriebssystem. Also bin ich grad dabei, auf der asus homepage die win 7 treiber manuell downzuloaden. Frage: muss ich auch das neue bios herunterladen oder wie funktioniert das? Was muss ich denn genau runterladen und installieren? 
 Link: http://support.asus.de/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de 

 Danke


----------



## Milch-Mann (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

 auf der CD waren wohl nur Treiber für eine 32-Bit Version hinterlegt (vorausgesetzt, Du besitzt die 64-bit Version von Windows 7) - kann also nicht funktionieren.

 Auf der ASUS Homepage kannst du dir die Treiber ziehen die Du brauchst. BIOS musst Du nicht aktualisieren, kannst Du aber.

 In einem anderen Forum werden die versch. BIOS bereitgestellt, ebenso für das P5Q Pro:

 http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=500258


----------



## ImperialTW (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab 64 bit, ja, aber daran liegt es nicht denn davor hatte ich windows vista 64 bit und da lief es.
 Also muss ich chipset, audio, lan runterladen. auch SATA?
 THX


----------



## Milch-Mann (1. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, dienen die S-ATA Treiber nur für die Benutzung von RAID (klärt mich auf wenni ch falsch liege). Von daher brauchst Du diese Treiber nicht zwingend.


----------



## ImperialTW (1. Dezember 2009)

Also nur* Chipset, Audio, Lan*?? ( internet geht ja), (und das EPU Six Engine (das weiß ich).
 Ok dann bedank ich mich erstma


----------

